# Instructions to make a Mac iPod PC format



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I think I touched on this subject before and reminding everybody that this is done with a heavy heart ... I would like to confirm on how to convert the original iPod (1G - 5GB Scroll Wheel)

I have downloaded iTunes for Windows, the iPod software upgrade for Windows but all I need to know is that when I plug the iPod into the PC for the first time and install the software upgrade will it convert the iPod from Mac to PC? I am delivering this computer to my daughter tomorrow and knowing before I go would be nice as I have no clue (and yes the PC has a firewire port)


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

taken from the ipodlounge.com site:

To convert a Windows iPod into a Mac iPod, just download iPod Software Updater 1.3.1 (1st & 2nd gen.) for Mac OS X. Download Software Updater 2.1 for 3rd gen. iPods. Once the appropriate Updater has been installed onto your Mac, run it while your Windows iPod is connected to the FireWire port on the Mac. Be sure to select "Restore" instead of "Update". 

*To convert a Mac iPod into a Windows iPod, connect the Mac iPod to the FireWire port on your PC and then run the Windows 1.3 iPod Updater (or 2.1 Updater for 3rd gen iPods), selecting "Restore". * 

NOTE: Running Restore from the iPod Updater reformats your iPod's HDD and will therefore delete all the MP3s stored there - make sure the MP3s you want to keep are saved elsewhere, like on your computer. Performing a conversion may violate your iPod's warranty and/or Apple will not give you any support for your iPod after having converted it.

link to original article:
http://www.ipodlounge.com/faqs_more.php?id=113_0_10_0_C


----------

